# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Poisson japonais à sauver cause déménagement à l'étranger

## syldbr

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Poisson
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 6 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 78 - Yvelines
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour, 
Nous cherchons une famille pour notre poisson japonais de 4 ans qui est magnifique et dont nous nous séparons avec regret car nous partons à l'étranger.
Si vous êtes intéressé et prêt à l'accueillir dans un aquarium suffisamment grand pour qu'il s'épanouisse, n'hésitez pas à nous contacter. Nous vous enverrons une photo de Hardy. 

Merci et j'espère à bientôt. 

Sylvie

----------


## Aniky

Il faudrait déjà dire ou il se trouve.

----------


## nat34

Et puis mettre une photo, parlez de ses habitudes de vie il vit dans combien en ce moment ?

----------


## syldbr

Bonjour,
Vous pouvez également dire bonjour, en passant.
Il se trouve dans les Yvelines et actuellement il vit dans un aquarium de 42 litres.
Bonne journée.

----------


## syldbr

Bonjour,<br>Vous pouvez également dire bonjour, en passant.<br>Il se trouve dans les Yvelines et actuellement il vit dans un aquarium de 42 litres.<br>Bonne journée.

----------


## Houitie

Bonjour, 
Je me permets de signaler votre annonce aux modérateurs afin qu' ils la placent au bon endroit car vous vous êtes trompés de rubrique. Vous êtes dans la rubrique demande de conseils et non adoption.

----------


## syldbr

Bonjour, 
Je vous en remercie. Cordialement.

----------


## nat34

Oui c'est vrai, désolée pour le bonjour. Très bel aquarium, de quel espèce est votre Hardy

----------


## syldbr

Bonsoir, 
Hardy est un poisson téléscope noir. Nous le nourrissons avec des graines et le week-end il a droit à des micro crevettes (surgelées) achetées en animalerie ou bien des vers (idem).

----------


## wubzy

Bonsoir, je suis passionnée par les poissons japonais depuis des années, Hardy est un télescope black moor, je souhaiterai l'adopter mais je suis dans le 34 vers Montpellier

----------


## RyuDesChats

Qu'en est il de Hardy ? J'ai actuellement un 200L avec uniquement 2 ancistrus, mais je suis dans le 77, ça fait une trotte tout de même ...

----------


## wubzy

Bonjour, excusez moi mais les ancistrus sont maintenus dans un biotope amazonien tandis que le black moor télescope est un asiatique, ils nécessitent 2 qualités d'eau différentes et sont donc incompatibles ::

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir 
Vu que la on parlait de démantèlement à l’étranger est ce tjs d’actualité ?

----------


## RyuDesChats

La personne a posté sur plein de site, et jamais répondu nulle part ... Je pense que l'on peu clôturer le post :/

----------


## ChatouPension

Plus de réponse en effet
a cloturer

----------

